# Disque dur externe non-reconnu (sur OS X 10.6.8)



## jules2006 (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de demander votre aide pour la première fois. Avant tout, je vous précise que j'ai cherché une réponse depuis plusieurs jours sur ce forum, sur d'autres, et que, vous vous en doutez, je n'ai rien trouvé. Pour mes précédents soucis, ce forum m'a toujours dépanné, j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour cette fois.

Mon problème, comme l'indique le titre du sujet : mon disque dur ne s'affiche ni sur le bureau, ni dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Voici l'histoire.

J'ai acheté mon iMac en 2008, il tournait donc sur Tiger. Jusqu'à cette année, aucun soucis. Il y a un mois, il a commencé à être moins performant. Sentant le vent tourner, j'ai acquis un disque dur externe pour sauvegarder tous mes documents. Je l'ai partitionné de manière à en réserver une partie pour TimeMachine. Bien m'en a pris, puisqu'une semaine plus tard, le disque dur de l'ordi était grillé, définitivement. Pendant cette semaine, je précise que le disque dur externe tournait parfaitement.

Réparation, nouveau DD et... nouvel OS, puisque, vous vous en doutais, Apple ne propose plus maintenant que Snow Leopard comme OS minimum. L'ordi tourne parfaitement, super. Sauf que, sauf que, le disque dur n'est plus reconnu. A savoir qu'il ne s'affiche ni sur le bureau, ni dans l'utilitaire de disque. Il est introuvable. Etrange pour un produit neuf, qui n'ai jamais tombé et n'a subi aucun dommage.
Voici ses références => Storeva AluBlack 1 To 3.5" 7200t/mn USB 2.0

Quant à mon iMac, voici les siennes =>
Mac OS X 10.6.8
Processeur 2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

Je précise que j'ai énormément de documents de travail sur ce DD externe, toute ma musique, toutes mes photos depuis 4 ans. Je vous laisse imaginer l'importance et l'utilité que cela peut avoir pour moi.

Je remercie par avance tout ceux qui voudront bien m'aider, je suis là pour toute question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2012)

Plusieurs causes possibles :

1) L'alimentation du disque
2) Le câble USB
3) le bridge
4) le disque
5) le Mac

En dehors du cas 4, tes données ne sont pas perdues.

Première chose à faire, pour cerner le problème, aller voir dans "Infos système Apple" (À propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos) si le disque est visible à la rubrique USB (et si oui, sa capacité est-elle correctement rapportée).


----------



## jules2006 (16 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.

1) L'alimentation se fait grâce à un adaptateur secteur. Le voyant du DD s'allumant, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de problème de ce côté-là.
2) J'ai tenté de relier le DD et l'iMac avec un autre cable USB, celui de l'imprimante, qui fonctionne parfaitement. Rien ne se produit. Ce n'est donc pas d'ici, je pense, que vient le problème.
3) Le bridge, j'avoue ne pas savoir ce que c'est.
4) Le disque externe en lui-même n'a même pas un mois, il est neuf. Il n'a jamais eu le moindre problème avant, et fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'au changement de DD de l'iMac et l'installation de Snow Leopard.
5) Les ports USB de l'iMac fonctionnent tous, je les ai testés avec d'autre périphériques, pas de problème à ce niveau. 

Effectivement, je ne l'avais pas précisé dans le précédent message, mais il me semble que le DD n'est pas visible dans la rubrique USB, comme le montre la capture d'écran.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2012)

jules2006 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.
> 
> 1) L'alimentation se fait grâce à un adaptateur secteur. Le voyant du DD s'allumant, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de problème de ce côté-là.



Pas certain, les disques 3,5 pouces utilisent deux tensions : 5V et 12V, allumer la loupiote ne nécessite pas trop de puissance sur le 5V, mais le 12V pour faire tourner le disque, c'est un autre problème



jules2006 a dit:


> 3) Le bridge, j'avoue ne pas savoir ce que c'est.



le dispositif électronique du boîtier qui convertit le SATA ou l'IDE du disque en USB. Il peut tomber en panne



jules2006 a dit:


> 4) Le disque externe en lui-même n'a même pas un mois, il est neuf. Il n'a jamais eu le moindre problème avant, et fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'au changement de DD de l'iMac et l'installation de Snow Leopard.



Plus de 95% des pannes informatiques se situent dans les semaines qui suivent la mise en service du matos, ça n'est donc pas une garantie.



jules2006 a dit:


> 5) Les ports USB de l'iMac fonctionnent tous, je les ai testés avec d'autre périphériques, pas de problème à ce niveau.
> 
> Effectivement, je ne l'avais pas précisé dans le précédent message, mais il me semble que le DD n'est pas visible dans la rubrique USB, comme le montre la capture d'écran.



Alors essaie de réinitialiser le SMC de ton Mac, ça peut venir de là (pour les Mac de bureau, c'est vers le bas de la page) !


----------



## jules2006 (18 Juin 2012)

> Pas certain, les disques 3,5 pouces utilisent deux tensions : 5V et 12V, allumer la loupiote ne nécessite pas trop de puissance sur le 5V, mais le 12V pour faire tourner le disque, c'est un autre problème



A en juger par le bruit, le dique tourne



> le dispositif électronique du boîtier qui convertit le SATA ou l'IDE du disque en USB. Il peut tomber en panne



OK. Y a-t-il un moyen de tester cela ?



> Plus de 95% des pannes informatiques se situent dans les semaines qui suivent la mise en service du matos, ça n'est donc pas une garantie.
> 
> Alors essaie de réinitialiser le SMC de ton Mac, ça peut venir de là (pour les Mac de bureau, c'est vers le bas de la page) !



Oui, je l'avais fait, je l'ai refait, sans changement. Donc, selon vous c'est un soucis du disque ? J'imaginais plus un problème de compatibilité avec le nouvel OS du mac, puisque c'est la seule chose qui a changé depuis. Il faudrait que je teste sur un autre mac...


----------



## jules2006 (19 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plus de 95% des pannes informatiques se situent dans les semaines qui suivent la mise en service du matos, ça n'est donc pas une garantie.



Je viens de tester le DDE sur un mac tournant sur 10.5.8, il fonctionne impeccablement, et est détecté immédiatement, tous les fichiers sont intactes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2012)

jules2006 a dit:


> Je viens de tester le DDE sur un mac tournant sur 10.5.8, il fonctionne impeccablement, et est détecté immédiatement, tous les fichiers sont intactes.



Là, ça devient mystérieux. Faudrait tester un autre disque sur ce Mac (celui où ça ne marche pas), alors.


----------



## jules2006 (20 Juin 2012)

Il y a des fois où il ne vaut mieux pas charger à comprendre.

Après avoir rebranché le DDE externe sur mon mac, suite à la manipulation de la veille, il est de nouveau parfaitement détecté.

Résumons donc:

Si des fois votre disque dur externe (ici de marque Storeva) a toujours bien fonctionné et qu'après un changement d'OS (ici passage de 10.5.8 à 10.6.8) celui-ci n'est plus reconnu par votre mac, connectez-le à un autre mac (dans mon cas tournant avec 10.5.8) . S'il s'affiche normalement, vous êtes sauvés. Après cette manipulation, rebranchez le disque dur externe sur votre propre mac, il sera reconnu normalement de nouveau.

On peut indiquer ce sujet comme [Résolu]

Ceci est donc une solution empirique. Si quelqu'un se sent d'apporter une explication technique et rationnelle, il est libre de dérouler sa prose en réponse.

En tous cas, merci pour votre aide Pascal 77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2012)

jules2006 a dit:


> On peut indiquer ce sujet comme [Résolu]



C'est fait, mais (seulement pour le sujets que tu as créé, of course), tu peux le faire toi même via le menu "Outils de la discussion" en haut de celle ci (juste au dessus du premier post de chaque page).


----------



## pouetx2 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai l'impression que j'ai le même problème... J'ai un problème avec mon disque dur externe My passport essential  500Go.. Ca doit faire 2 ans ou 3 que je l'ai, j'y ai stocké toutes mes  photos... et aujourd'hui lorsque j'ai essayé de le brancher sur mon  mac... ben il ne s'est rien passé... la petite lumière sur le dd est  allumée mais fixe, il commence à faire un peu de bruit comme s'il  tournait les premières 5sec puis plus rien, ne reste que la petite  lumière, fixe (non clignontante, plus jamais)... Je n'ai pas changé  d'ordi (macbook pro Mac OS X version 10.5.8 acheté en 2007, certes il  rame un peu beaucoup et je crois qu'un des ventilos est mort mais  bon..), il n'est pas tombé (ni le dd ni l'ordi), bref, je n'y comprends  rien ?!?! auriez vous des idées de ce qui peut se passer ?? J'ai essayé  de le brancher sur un pc (même si techniquement il est formaté mac) pour  voir, il ne se passe rien non plus.. j'ai utilisé un autre câble d'un  même modèle de dd externe, rien non plus... et à ce que je sais, mes  ports usb fonctionnent encore, je viens d'essayer de brancher une clé et elle a été reconnue... j'ai réinitialisé le SMC (merci Pascal 77 pour le lien), j'ai redémarré mon ordi..  rien... 

Jules2006, est ce que ton disque dur faisait quand même du bruit lorsque tu le branchais ? je suis morte de trouille à l'idée qu'il soit mort... help please, je n'ai pas d'autre copie de mes photos des 3 années que j'ai passées aux etats-unis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'espère pouvoir voir une amie qui a un mac demain pour tester... en attendant j'ai juste besoin d'être rassurée !!

merci  à vous !!


----------



## pouetx2 (23 Juin 2012)

personne pour m'aider ? 

Voilà deux autres petites questions, si quelqu'un passe par là : 

-où faut il que je m'adresse si je veux tenter de le faire réparer, si rien ne se passe sur un autre mac (sachant que de toutes façons il n'est plus sous garantie) ? plutôt la fnac, ou plutôt un apple store ? ou plutôt autre chose, mais où ? j'habite à paris

-Peut on juste faire réparer son dd sans qu'ils sauvent tout ce qu'il y a dessus (je veux dire, en espérant que la réparation me permette moi de toute récupérer ensuite) ? et combien coûterait une simple réparation ?

merci et bonne journée !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------

petite précision, après nouvelle tentative de branchement ce matin sur  mon mac, le dd tourne, fait clac, tourne, fait clac, tourne, fait clac  (3 fois donc), et plus rien.... ça vous oriente peut être sur la cause  du problème ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2012)

pouetx2 a dit:


> [/COLOR]petite précision, après nouvelle tentative de branchement ce matin sur  mon mac, le dd tourne, fait clac, tourne, fait clac, tourne, fait clac  (3 fois donc), et plus rien.... ça vous oriente peut être sur la cause  du problème ?



Oui, de deux choses l'une : ou ce "clac clac" est plutôt discret (genre "clic clic"), et c'est un problème d'alimentation électrique insuffisante (pour un disque de 2,5 pouces uniquement), ou il est plutôt bruyant, et là, hélas ton disque est mort.


----------



## pouetx2 (23 Juin 2012)

merci beaucoup pour ta réponse Pascal !!
Dur à dire... plutôt un petit clic clic peut être ? Mais à quoi pourrait être dû un pb d'alimentation ? mon dd n'est pas relié au courant directement, il est alimenté lorsqu'il est branché sur mon ordi, il n'a qu'une prise, une sortie pour aller vers une prise usb sur mon portable..


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2012)

pouetx2 a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour ta réponse Pascal !!
> Dur à dire... plutôt un petit clic clic peut être ?



Bon, je vais préciser en fait ça serait soit un "petit clic clic" assez discret, soit un "gros chtac shhhhh chtac shhhhh" assez bruyant.



pouetx2 a dit:


> Mais à quoi pourrait être dû un pb d'alimentation ? mon dd n'est pas relié au courant directement, il est alimenté lorsqu'il est branché sur mon ordi, il n'a qu'une prise, une sortie pour aller vers une prise usb sur mon portable..



Précisément, il est très courant que les disques USB aient besoin d'une plus grande puissance électrique que ce qu'une prise USB peut fournir (une prise USB, si elle respecte la norme peut fournir 2,5 watts, or la plupart des disques ont besoin de 3,5 watts pour fonctionner. Les Mac ont longtemps respecté la norme à la lettre, leur contrôleur USB parvient en général à fournir ces 3,5 watts un certain temps, mais au bout d'un moment, la fatigue matérielle aidant, il n'y parvient plus. Pour les disques ne permettant pas le branchement d'une alim externe, la seule solution est alors d'utiliser deux des prises USB de l'ordi (ou une de l'ordi et une d'un hub alimenté, par exemple) au moyen d'un câble en "Y" pour connecter le disque.


----------



## pouetx2 (24 Juin 2012)

ah tiens je n'avais jamais vu ce type de câble, merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos !!!!! 

nouveauté du jour : ce matin j'ai re-re-re-re-re-essayé de le brancher sur mon ordi et il semble tourner sans faire de clic de clac ou rien, il ronronne en continu ! mais n'apparait toujours pas.... est ce que le soucis d'alimentation reste l'hypothèse numéro 1 ? désolée je n'y connais vraiment rien !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2012)

Je ne sais pas, il faut aller voir à la rubrique "USB" d'infos système Apple s'il apparait ou non, et si oui, dans utilitaire de disque.

A noter que le "clic clic" du à l'alim est très discret, si l'ambiance est un tant soit peu bruyante, il faut coller l'oreille sur le disque pour l'entendre.


----------



## jules2006 (27 Juin 2012)

pouetx2 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Jules2006, est ce que ton disque dur faisait quand même du bruit lorsque tu le branchais ? je suis morte de trouille à l'idée qu'il soit mort... help please, je n'ai pas d'autre copie de



Non, mon disque n'avait aucune modification au niveau du bruit. Il tournait comme avant.

Essaye de le brancher sur un mac. Moi c'est comme cela qu'il était réapparu.


----------



## pouetx2 (30 Juin 2012)

merci à tous les 2 ! 
J'ai essayé de le brancher chez une amie qui a un mac plus ancien que le mien, et la réponse a été autre : une fenêtre est apparue genre message d'erreur qui disait quelque chose comme "le périphérique est illisible par cet ordinateur", disons que le progrès c'est que cet autre ordinateur a reconnu que quelque chose était branché.. mais n'a pas pu le lire

maintenant il faut que je prenne mon courage à 2 mains et que j'essaye de le rebrancher sur mon ordi...


----------



## nico2903 (20 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire tous les posts car j'ai un problème similaire, j'ai essayé la manip pour réinitialiser le SMC, sans grande réussite!
Je vous explique tout de même mon problème ;
j'ai un vieux mac OS X 10.5.8 processeur 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo qui a une petite dizaine d'années, et j'ai acheté un disque dur externe il y a un an environ de la marque samsung modele HX-M500TCB/G  M3 Portable 500Gb.
Cet achat était prévu pour stocker tous se que j'avais sur mon vieux disque dur afin de prévenir un éventuel disfonctionnement au vue de son âge... sauf que maintenant, je me retrouve avec le vieux vide qui fonctionne toujours très bien et celui là, qui, du jour au lendemain, ne daigne plus s'afficher sur le mac! Pourtant il s'allume, je l'entend et la LED bleu est allumée!
Que puis je faire, puis je encore espérer le faire fonctionner et surtout récupérer se qu'il y a dessus!?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Nico


----------



## lemercierjb (22 Mai 2015)

Salut,

J'ai un probleme similaire mais different. Le DDE marchait tres bien jusqu'a ce matin, j'ai cherché toutes les infos possible sur le forum et cela semble etre le cas le plus proche de mon probleme. (je suis super en colere j'ai des données client a livrer au plus vite) 
Donc je vais essayer de m'expliquer au mieux ...

J'ai un WD passport 500G. 
- Quand je le branche il tourne, plus de voyant d'allumé et il ne s'affiche nul part (utilitaire de disk, systeme report etc...)
- cable, port USB testé ca marche tres bien ca viens pas de la.

Dans mes recherches je suis tombé sur ca: 



Impossible pour moi d'en arriver a ca !

Je sais plus trop quoi faire.
Si quelqu'un a une solution je lui paye une biere !

PS: Je suis photographe et pas tres doué pour l'informatique...


----------



## lemercierjb (22 Mai 2015)

J'en ai une autre plus taré... :


----------

